# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Hoe gezond je lichaam ontgiften of detoxen?

## FRANCOIS580

Je lichaam is best vergelijkbaar met een scheikundige fabriek. Doorlopend vinden er allerlei processen plaats om je lichaam in staat te stellen naar behoren te functioneren. Net zoals dat bij chemische bedrijven het geval is zorgen ook je lichaamsprocessen voor afvalstoffen die je gezondheid bedreigen en die door ons lichaam tijdig moeten verwerkt en afgevoerd worden vooraleer ze schadelijk worden. Het is dus regelrechte onzin te beweren dat ontgiften of detoxen ongezond zou zijn. Om alle toxische stoffen af te voeren kan je lichaam best wat hulp gebruiken. En die hulp kun je bieden dankzij een gezonde ontgiftingskuur of detox kuur. Je moet alleen maar weten hoe je hierbij tewerk gaat om je lichaam gezond te detoxen.

Als gevolg van de vele lichaamsprocessen is ons lichaam zeker bij het wisselen der seizoenen aan een gezonde detoxkuur toe. Een goede gezondheid is kostbaar. Je moet er dan ook wat voor over hebben om je lichaam in de best mogelijke conditie te houden. Een goede gezondheid heeft ook een positieve invloed op je psychische ingesteldheid. Zijn beiden in evenwicht, dan voelen we ons goed in ons vel. Maar het loopt uiteraard niet altijd even gesmeerd. Ook al doen we er alles om om onze lichamelijke en geestelijke gezondheid in stand te houden, toch gaat er geregeld iets mis. Sommige aandoeningen worden veroorzaakt door factoren uit je nabije omgeving, door milieuverontreiniging, door je voeding en door het gebruik van allerlei scheikundige producten zoals cosmetica en schoonmaakmiddelen. Gebrek aan gezonde voedingsstoffen en de aanwezigheid van toxische stoffen maken je ziek. Je lichaam krijgt trouwens met steeds meer giftige stoffen af te rekenen. Dat zijn er zoveel dat je lichaam lang niet meer alleen in staat is om ze allemaal te verwijderen. Doe je daar niks aan, dan stapelen deze gifstoffen zich op in je organen, in je weefsels en in je vetcellen. Die gifstoffen veroorzaken op termijn allerlei chronische en degenererende ziekten waaronder allerlei neurologische aandoeningen en kanker de belangrijksten zijn. Om dit te voorkomen heeft je lichaam op tijd en stond nood aan een grondige reinigingsbeurt. Je lichaam gezond ontgiften doe je niet lukraak maar goed voorbereid.

Een optimale gezondheid realiseer je in twee belangrijke stappen:

Reinigen: in een eerste fase wordt je lichaam grondig gereinigd waarbij alle opgeslagen en giftige stoffen die opgeslagen in je organen, weefsels en cellen verwijdert worden. 

Een uitstekende natuurlijke ontgifter is peterselie Preventie: is een andere belangrijke schakel. Dankzij allerlei preventieve acties beschikt je lichaam steeds over de nodige energie.

*Wanneer detoxen*
Het beste moment om je lichaam te ontgiften of detoxen is ongetwijfeld bij de verandering der seizoenen. Je lichaam wordt dagelijks blootgesteld aan allerlei giftige stoffen als uitlaatgassen en sigarettenrook, maar ook door producten die velen als gezond beschouwen zoals bewerkte voeding, vis en schaaldieren, orgaanvlees, niet- biologisch gekweekte voeding, verzorgingsproducten, schoonmaakmiddelen amalgaamvullingen, vaccinaties en geneesmiddelen.

Je lichaam heeft van nature een groot zelfreinigend vermogen. We krijgen echter met zovele giftige stoffen af te rekenen dat het voor je lichaam regelmatig teveel wordt en onmogelijk is om alle toxische stoffen tijdig af te voeren.

*Zelfverdediging*
Uit zelfverdediging zal je lichaam het teveel aan giftige stoffen opslagen in vetcellen. Op die manier wil je lichaam voorkomen dat deze toxische stoffen geen schade kunnen aanrichten. Deze gifstoffen worden in je lichaamscellen bewaard tot je.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## Janneke

Heel interessant. Wat is de rol van voldoende sporten hierin?

----------


## frys

Door de fysieke inspanningen tijdens het sporten adem je automatisch wat dieper in en kun je meer zuurstof tanken. Meer zuurstof in je bloed helpt je lichaam veel sneller te ontgiften en dat maakt dat je je sneller stukken beter gaat voelen en je bijvoorbeeld sneller van hoofdpijn of misselijkheid af bent. 
Ook help het sporten te verhinderen dat tijdens het reinigen van het lichaam de proteïnen van de spieren gaat gebruiken. Sporten/bewegen stimuleert namelijk vetverbranding als bron van energie.

Omdat gifstoffen in het lichaam zich opslaan in ons vetweefsel, komen deze dan zo ook gemakkelijker vrij. Het zweten tijdens de inspanning verwijdert gelijk de losgekomen afvalstoffen. 

Meer weten?

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Dag Frys,

Als je het originele artikel volledig leest zul je inderdaad hetzelfde lezen...

----------


## Flogiston

Tijdens het sporten _vermindert_ juist de hoeveelheid zuurstof in het lichaam. Je kunt dat merken doordat je dieper gaat ademen, zelfs gaat hijgen. Dat is een poging van het lichaam de hoeveelheid zuurstof terug aan te vullen tot een normale waarde.

Als je de inspanning beperkt houdt, is het extra diep ademen voldoende om de teruggelopen hoeveelheid zuurstof terug te brengen tot het normale niveau. Je hebt dan tijdens het sporten dezelfde hoeveelheid zuurstof in je bloed als daarvoor en daarna.

----------


## Jeroen1964

Hallo Francois, ken jij het boek "in 28 dagen van gifbelt naar tempel" en hoe denk jij over die detox methode.

----------

